# Seiko President's Worth...



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Could someone tell me why a Seiko President is worth so much. I know this may sound like a lame question, but I'm still about 1/3 of the way on the Seiko Learning Curve. Thanks ahead of time.

Bruce Hobart


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Dunno if you mean a different model,but theres seiko president on fleabay with buy it now for $58 ,wouldnt call that much







,high street prices are silly for seiko tbh.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi bruce

i think that the president is the solid linked bracelet on the monster range, if so, i have one and it's really very nice quality with the divers extension for getting it over a wetsuit.

hope this helps









here's a pic...



















john









ooops, i just though, you *do* mean the president bracelet i presume (is there a president watch????)


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Gentlemen, my apologies...the watch that I was asking about IS NOT a President. But I have a problem, it seems my memory can't make it from EBAY to the RLT Japanese forum. In other words, very recently I saw a Seiko watch in the "Seiko Automatic" section on EBAY and the "buy it now" price was $2250. For the life of me, I cannot find that watch in any of the Seiko listings. So, since it obviously ISN'T a President, does anyone know the name of a Seiko that brings that much money? I'm thinking it was in the "diver family". Sorry, I'm such a mental cripple regarding short term memory, but I've seen this model watch at least three times on EBAY in the last six months and it is always selling in the $2000 to $2500 range. Does anyone have any ideas as to what model Seiko this could be and why it is valued so high?

Bruce Hobart


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Probably a Grand Seiko ,our very own mrcrowley has one for sale on here







,only others i can think of are the marine master and landmaster (tho im sure these are sub Â£1000) and the spring drive.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just done an advanced fleabay search for completed listings and the only seiko in that price range is the sportura kinetic chrono.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Could it be Seiko 'Prospex'? These are Seikos premium divers range, or 'Profesional' Series, the 'Marine Master' 300m ( Automatic ) might just be around that price new ( by someone optimistic on a BIN ).....( As well as some of the vintage Pro Divers )

Just cause it was in the auto section doesnt mean it was so, a Spring Drive would have been listed there (?)









Mind you, I think Spring Drives are a fair bit more than 2k $


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Could it be Seiko 'Prospex'? These are Seikos premium divers range, or 'Profesional' Series, the 'Marine Master' 300m ( Automatic ) might just be around that price new ( by someone optimistic on a BIN ).....( As well as some of the vintage Pro Divers )
> 
> Just cause it was in the auto section doesnt mean it was so, a Spring Drive would have been listed there (?)
> 
> ...


jon and everyone else: You have rattled my memory and it is the Grand Seiko that I was referring to and try to remember. Are these watches still being made? And is the movement really that much more quality than the other movements to command a $2000 pricetag?

Regards,

Bruce Hobart


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Bruce, yes these are still being made, they have been Seikos Premium range since the 60's ( I think) and are Japan only watches, and yes they are worth it apparently, Ive not seen one in person but those that have say they are every bit as good as Swiss watches that cost the same....


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Possibly?

Seiko Brightz SAGN011 or SAGN007 automatics, 180,000 JPY/ 1590 USD/ 854 GBP at current exchange rates.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Grand Seiko is Seiko's top of the range line of watches. They use seiko's finest automatic movements and are finished and decorated with far greater care and to a much higher degree than any other Seiko except perhaps Credors or some Seiko branded SpringDrive models. They also use precius metal. IIRC new Grand Sekio's retail for something in the neighborhood of +/- $5,000 (US), but I could be wrong about that. They are in fact Japan only models and are comparable in quality to any of the very high end luxury brands coming out of switzerland today.


----------

